# ?'s about charting temps...please help!



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

I have read and re-read TCOYF and started charting...the things is, my son doesn't consistantly sleep through the night so my temps are taken at different times of the day. Anywhere from 4:45-8:00 on this chart. So far, most of my temps have been about the same (between 97.3 and 97.7) The day I slept in till 8:30 it was at 98 and I discarded that one...

My question is, with my temps all kind of scattered, will I be able to detect a thermal shift or should I not really bother with the temps until we are sleeping a little better at night? OR should I wake myself up at 4:45 AM regardless so I can take my temp at the same time every day??


----------



## ~*~HAPPY*MAMA~*~ (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi!








Personally, I could get up 2 hours early, walk down the hall to potty, check the boys, then return to bed and my temp wouldn't be affected. I have a friend though whose temp was affected in seeing her htermal shoft simply by sitting up and placing her feet on the floor pre-temping. Crazy-eh? ANother way our wonderfull made bodies are unique.







Generally, if you can get 3 consecutive hours of sleep then your patterns shouldn't be off enough to throw off the thermal shift- although you *could* always be that one in a hundred. If you're temps aren't that far off with the pattern you've been doing, I wouldn't worry though. That's also where cm comes in though. That's why it's sooo important to rely on all 3 fertility signs. (cm, cp, and temps) Sorry if I missed this info before-- how old is the babe? My best advice with not having pp af yet is to watch your cm like a hawk (it tends to return earlier than cys)and not drive yourself nuts with temping. BUUUUT if you HAVE had pp af- that changes EVERYTHING! sorry fo rramble- nak!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

DS is 13 months- almost 14 months.







I have had 1 PP AF- and that was when I started temping and charting. I KNOW I ovulated because I get "middlesmertz" really sick and crampy and blah...I had 2 previous "AF" but I am sure they were anovulatory spotting because they were light and no cramps. This last one was the mother of all periods. I really thought I was going to bleed to death.







:
I guess I'll keep temping this month- watch for the shift and wait for all the other "o" signs...because I get a LOT. I am guessing by the way I am feeling now that I will O between sunday and tuesday...but who knows.
Thank you for your reply. I just needed a pat on the shoulder. :LOL I think next month I'll start getting up at 5 AM every morning so I have a more consistant pattern...because right now I'm just a little confused


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

The only way you'll know is if you keep temping









The worst thing that can happen is you don't find out yet









That's a pretty close range of temps actually, and you'll probably jump over 98 post o, so I am betting you will know.

Good luck!









Kimberly, just lurking in ttc, NOT TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todzwife (Apr 3, 2003)

OH we aren't TTC quite yet...but I thought this would be a good place to ask.







Thanks ladies


----------



## tink79 (Jun 9, 2004)

As long as I don't run a marathon as soon as I wake up, the change is minimal no matter what time I wake up (which is never consistent) or what I do directly after I wake. I usually take my temp as I'm changing DD's dipe


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

For me, as long as I take my temperature immediately upon awakening, what time I take it doesn't matter all that much.

I think it's different for different people, though.

I've never *tried* getting out of bed, going to the bathroom and then taking it again to see about a difference....I do know that when







and







spend the night with us, my temperatures get all messed up because I can't get 3 consecutive hours of sleep first.


----------

